# Problema con  4017 555 (caja musical)



## s3v3r1t0 (Nov 9, 2012)

Buenas
Lo primero decir que soy nuevo en esto de la electronica, y sobre todo nuevo en este foro, que por cierto me parece genial!!
Bueno he aquí mi problema:
El otro día decidí hacer una caja musical de un tutorial que vi por internet en el que la realizaba con 2 555 y un cd 4017...
Bueno, se como funcionan los 555 y el 4017 pero claro, los habia utilizado para leds y esas historias, nunca los he utilizado conectados entre si y a un buzzer de 8 ohmios...
Supuestamente da 10 tonos sencillos en el buzzer dependiendo de las resistencias que pongas, pero hice el circuito y no me da ni un tono , luego busque un simulador por internet para ver que era lo que fallaba y di con el crocodile clip... pero ahi no me sale el 4017... o no se donde cogerlo.
Bueno el caso es que cogo un decode decade counter para ponerlo como 4017 pero cada vez que conecto el circuito me estalla el 4017 y seguidamente los 555... porfavor hechadme una mano.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 9, 2012)

Hola s3v3r1t0

Seguramente estallan los componentes porque les estás aplicando más voltaje del que soportan. De qué voltaje es la batería que se ve en la imagen que adjuntaste ??

Tambien puede que estallen porque les estás pidiendo más corriente de la que pueden proporcionar.
O algún parámetro u opción del simulador que tienes sea el que te está provocando ese efecto.

No distingo bien todas las conexiones en la imagen pero al parecer los 555 no están conectados como debería ser.
Fíjate en la imagen que te adjunto. El circuito que se ve en esa imagen fue desarrollado con el simulador LiveWire.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## s3v3r1t0 (Nov 10, 2012)

Haber, lo primero muchas gracias por contestar y disculpa por yo contestar tan tarde.
Ya realice tu circuito que me has puesto y a me estalla el transistor npn por lo que le subi la resistencia anterior a 30k mas o menos para asi impedirlo, no se si a ti te pasa o es que tengo algo mal puesto, podrias confirmarmelo y decirme si esta bien  
Luego tengo un problema con el livewire, es la primera vez k lo utilizo y supuse que al poner el loudspeaker y dandole al play sonaria algo pero nadita... no suena nada


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 10, 2012)

EL *loudspeaker* es un parlante y NO suena el *Buffer* es el que suena y en cuanto a tu circuito funsiona a la perfeccion, el transistor de salida es el *TIP31* o el *BD139* tu eliges el parlante es uno de 2Watts 8 ohm la resitencia de base es de 1K a 2.2K con 2.7Kohm te queda bien asegurado un saludo y lo simuladores no son como piensas...


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 10, 2012)

Hola s3v3r1t0

Yo tengo Tools-àSimulation-->Explosions Desmarcado, por eso a mi no me explotaba el transistor.
Es correcto lo que hiciste al cambiar el valor de la resistencia de base.

El simulador LiveWire deja mucho que desear. En él no se escucha el sonido que produce el LoudSpeaker en las bocinas de la PC.

Si en el simulador con el que hiciste el circuito que adjuntaste en tu primer mensaje, si suena, en las bocinas de la PC pues desarróllalo con él.
En la imagen que te adjunté se ven los números de PIN’s de los IC’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 10, 2012)

*C2 y C4* que van a *la patilla 5 del 555* no hacen faltan no hay problema si no estan


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 10, 2012)

Hola.

Coloca un condensador electrolítico entre el colector y el parlante o una resistencia de 100 ohmios más o menos.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## berthen (Nov 10, 2012)

la salida del primer 555 esta conectada al positivo de la pila


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 10, 2012)

berthen dijo:


> la salida del primer 555 esta conectada al positivo de la pila



 en cual foto o diagrama que mencionas si en ninguno lo veo que este a positivo


----------



## s3v3r1t0 (Nov 11, 2012)

Lo primero, muchas gracias por la ayuda a todos . Me encanta este foro

Lo segundo:


> Coloca un condensador electrolítico entre el colector y el parlante o una resistencia de 100 ohmios más o menos.



Una resistencia de 100 ohmios ahi me durara un segundo... ademas no creo que sea necesario. Si puedes dime para que quieres que la conecte?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 11, 2012)

s3v3r1t0 dijo:


> Una resistencia de 100 ohmios ahi me durara un segundo... *ademas no creo que sea necesario. Si puedes dime para que quieres que la conecte?*



para que no se te queme el parlante y protejas la salida y te lo dice uno de los mejores FORISTAS  

cuando quemes muchos transistores y parlante le daras la razon


----------

